# Raw chicken I got stinks



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have stared to cook it , it was pink  in colour  , How can you  tell if a piece of chicken is not right   ,  these are thighs.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2008)

If it truly "stinks" throw it out. There is no mistaking when meat has gone bad.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2008)

especially with chicken do not full around. You probaqbly could take it back to store and tell them they are lucky you are not taking them to court, ask for new fresh chicken.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

people i  am going to risk it .  I will see what it smells like when   its cooked lol.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 1, 2008)

you`re a fool my friend!

don`t even bother smelling it, take it out now, wrap it in foil and baggie it then deep 6 the sucker!

order a take-away, and I`ll look forwards to seeing you post here next week 


*[and DON`T forget to wash your hands AFTER!]*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> people i am going to risk it . I will see what it smells like when its cooked lol.


 
Nick don't eat this chicken!! 

However, if you do... would you be so kind to let us know in advance whether you prefer Red Roses or Pink Carnations....


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Dont start people  it looks ok now


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 1, 2008)

Fine! eat it, I`m sure there is a place in the Darwin Award system for Culinary stupidity


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

a chef friend said its ok  due to its colour


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2008)

It might be ok, but I'd be very carefull. Sometimes a quick rince in vinegar will kill bad smell. Sometimes it's all it is. But some times, like couple of days ago, my wife made chicken, and I srew the whole thing away it smell bad after it was madeand I did not even risk tasting it. Usually Iam very brave(stupid) when it comes to these things, I'd eat anything, just pick the green stuff off. 

Just be carefull and smell and taste a very tiny little piece when it's done, and if you have even a sherad of doubt then toss it.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

if smell has gone once  cooked then its ok yes.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2008)

Raw chicken stinks, period. One of my high school friend's father owned a grocery store. The chickens came in waxed boxes, and it was her job to unpack them so they could be put in store packaging. She said the smell was awful.
But spoiled chicken smells spoiled. The best way to know for sure your poultry is fresh is to buy a package that's dated several days from your time of purchase and either freeze it immediately or cook it right away.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 1, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> if smell has gone once  cooked then its ok yes.



sorry but anaerobes don`t work that way! the bacteria itself maybe gone, but the Toxins left....

well, good luck >


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

what does spoiled  smell off lol


----------



## auntdot (Jan 1, 2008)

About a year or so ago we stopped at a small market that sold organic stuff.  Just to take a look.

A woman who owns a farm about fifity miles from us hawks her free range orangic chickens there for five bucks a pound. That we were not interested in but thought the place must be OK.

Anyway we found two ham hocks for just a regular price and thought we would make soup.

Got home, opened it up, and it stank so bad we raced to the dump - the store was too far away to take them back.

If the meat is off get rid of it. Don't even think about eating it.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2008)

nicklord, all raw chicken smells a bit icky, but SPOILED chicken just downright reeks and it feels extra slimy. Not the normal slime from the skin, but a sticky kind of slime. Oh and trust me, once you have smelt rotten meat you will never again have to ask what it smells like.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you insane? Have you ever had food poisoning from chicken? I have and its no picnic believe me. I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it.
So unless you have a death wish dont eat it and for Gods sake dont feed it to anyone else.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2008)

i didnt take a chance i threw it away and put a mushroom pizza in the oven lol.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 1, 2008)

Smart!! Better safe than sorry. Best advice I ever heard about cooking was "When in doubt, throw it out."

The mere fact that you asked the question is enough to call "doubt". 

Also, I have raised chickens, and not only does fresh chicken smell, so do live ones. But as someone said, "off" meat has a distinctive smell that is obvious. I think you made the right call.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2008)

Alix said:


> nicklord, all raw chicken smells a bit icky, but SPOILED chicken just downright reeks and it feels extra slimy. Not the normal slime from the skin, but a sticky kind of slime. Oh and trust me, once you have smelt rotten meat you will never again have to ask what it smells like.



Thank you for better expressing what I was trying to say in my post.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, next time you get chicken that you believe should be okay but you just have doubts about - and I am not talking about having a smell of rotting corpses - look at the condition of the skin and the flesh first of all.  Chicken that is going will be sticky to the touch of the skin and will look a bit dull.  The meat can get a green tinge and the skin will have a yellow hue to it.

However, the chicken can smell when it is wrapped in plastic, especially if it is sitting in any blood.  First of all, rinse the chicken thoroughly.  If you still have any doubts about the chicken, chuck it.  If there is a smell after it is rinsed, chuck it.  If it all looks good and fine and you want to take the chance (baring in mind I said that you believe it should be good), don't cook it for other people to start with (!), but cook it for yourself, if it starts to smell - cease the cooking process and chuck it. If you think it is fine then, and you still want to have a try at eating it, do NOT serve it with any sauce or strong flavourings that may mask the condition of the chicken.  And even then, if you have even the inkling of a doubt, chuck it out!!! Nine out of ten times (at least) you will still end up chucking it.  Poultry food poisoning is nasty as has been said.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 2, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> Dont start people it looks ok now


 
But you started the thread....

Hopefully people will have enough common sense not to cook and eat meat or chicken that really does stink.


----------



## elemom (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm dying to know how that chicken turned out...have opened MANY a foul-smelling chicken package (I always return it to the store though). I've always been too scared to serve it...


----------



## elemom (Jan 4, 2008)

oops...sorry...didn't read far enough. glad you tossed that chicken!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 4, 2008)

Then there was the day I went to work, waiting tables.
The restaurant made their own salad dressings in 5 gallon buckets, capped 
them and kept them in the walk in fridge.

Opened a mayo based Bleu Cheese, took a whiff and dumped it all. No question
in my mind the mayo was bad bad bad!
Opened the other bucket, whiff.... dumped it too.

Went and informed Chef the dressings were bad and he freaked!
They had been made THAT DAY, and everyone but me was adamant that
they were NOT BAD.

Next day I was sick with a rotten head cold. Turns out that was why it smelled bad
to me.

So, although I am not saying eat the stinky chicken so there is no reason to reiterate
the safety rule.... sometimes your smeller might be on the fritz!!!


----------

